

Show HN: I built a platform for artists to collaboratively illustrate stories - trongtruong
http://bookses.com

======
peacemaker
Hey, this looks good. We created a similar site (wecombinate) to allow artists
and writers to combine their stories and art but ended up taking it down after
a year or so, just couldn't get the traction. There are probably a lot of
lessons we learned which could help you with this. Feel free to PM me if you'd
like to chat.

~~~
trongtruong
I would love to! Talk to you soon.

------
joshdance
Home page kind of confusing. Is it for artists? Should I read the stories? Is
it like an art contest? Why do I want to vote on the stories? The thumbnails
displayed for each story look like classic art. Were those just created or is
that some sort of guide?

~~~
trongtruong
Ah, good questions. The site is for both readers and artists. Readers can read
the story, and artists can follow the links next to the images to contribute
art.

In addition to improving each other's art, artists can also improve classic
illustrations, e.g. this one is by Ludwig Richter:
[http://bookses.img.s3.amazonaws.com/537bbdcc5222de07410000cd...](http://bookses.img.s3.amazonaws.com/537bbdcc5222de07410000cd.jpeg).
And this is by one of our artists:
[http://bookses.img.s3.amazonaws.com/537febd9a1a04da71c00000c...](http://bookses.img.s3.amazonaws.com/537febd9a1a04da71c00000c.jpeg)

------
Charrua
Pretty cool! I agree the home page is confusing and if you click on the titles
it reloads the page. The number next to the story are the contributors?

~~~
trongtruong
You mean the green numbers on top of the thumbs up? Those are how many votes
the story gets. Every week we'll pick the top story and illustrate it.

------
pkandathil
Hey cool website but it is open to XSS. I see someone added an alert that says
"hello world"

~~~
trongtruong
Whoa, where?

~~~
pkandathil
You seemed to have fixed it. Good job.

~~~
trongtruong
Thanks :) I've heard of it before but never saw it in real life.

